# Virtualbox-OSE 5.2.4 build fails



## Jeff Singleton (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyone else having issues building Virtualbox?  I have attached a log with just the build section where it fails, on what appears to be something with QT.  I wanted to check here first before opening a bug.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## talsamon (Jan 14, 2018)

Try it with option `DEBUG=off`.


----------



## talsamon (Jan 14, 2018)

Added it to existing PR 224558.


----------



## Jeff Singleton (Jan 14, 2018)

talsamon said:


> Try it with option `DEBUG=off`.



Where inline do I put DEBUG=off?  I tried this:

make clean && DEBUG=off make install clean

It failed again.


----------



## talsamon (Jan 14, 2018)

run`make config`. You will get a menu with options, you can set im per click on or off. One of this options is DEBUG.


----------



## xmassacre (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm facing the same problem even when I turn DEBUG mode off. Any ideas?


----------



## talsamon (Feb 14, 2018)

In the meantim we have version 5.2.6.
Internet says 'QT_WARNING_DISABLE_DEPRECATED'  caused this problem and should removed.
I grepped the source of 5.2.6 for 'QT_WARNING_DISABLE_DEPRECATED'. It is not there anymore. Should solved.


----------

